# TMNT Returns!!



## Shinzu (Mar 14, 2003)

anyone see the new TMNT cartoon.  i have yet to see it, but ill make it a point.  it is on saturdays at 9am in my area...which is PA.

i heard it is very different and alot better.  i was always a big fan of the comics, which were hardcore and graphic.  the movies and "kids" cartoons made them cheesy.  hopefully this will regain their respect they deserve.  what do you guys think???


----------



## Elfan (Mar 14, 2003)

Let me know what you think, I heard it was bad (like the icky new Transformers) but that was just an offhand remark.


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 14, 2003)

Will do!!


----------



## fist of fury (Mar 14, 2003)

I caught one episode last sat. it comes on here at 7:30. I thought it was pretty good. That combined with jackie chan adventures sat morning's might be worth watch tv again. Sorry but I hate anime and sat mornings have been saturated with it.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 14, 2003)

The new transformers is a pathetic excuse for telivision entertainment, I hope the new TMNT is worth while, all the remakes that they tried sucked after the first, but there still is hope.


----------



## tarabos (Mar 14, 2003)

new trasformers sucks...new He-Man rocks...new turtles are pretty darn good.


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 15, 2003)

i saw TMNT today...not bad at all.  im glad they didn't have those dumb letters on their belts...lol.   the animation is good and the voices are much better.  a plus in my book.  i'll keep watching.

the new he-man is good also.


----------



## tarabos (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinzu _
> *im glad they didn't have those dumb letters on their belts...lol.   *



lol...i forgot about those letters. :rofl:


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 15, 2003)

Saw one episode of the new TMNT 'toon.  A bit better than that last joke.  Some of it seems to follow the original comic much better.  The whole 'surfer dude' Michaelangelo needs to go, though.  I'd watch it a few more times, to see if it has any promise.

Cthulhu


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 15, 2003)

agreed.  some of the goofy stuff does need to go.  i wish it was more of an adult cartoon but i guess they need to gear it towards kids.. since they are gonna be the ones with all the toys...LOL.  i know my son is a big fan.  he has all the figures.  i big improvement from the last series.


----------



## Elfan (Mar 16, 2003)

:-( I liked the last series, it was one of my favorite showes...  Then again I *was* a kid then.


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 16, 2003)

actually the comics really helped through my martial arts. they even have authorized training manuals.  one for each of their weapons.  they are very cool.  the hardcore attitude of the turtles is what turned me on to them...so even if the show bombs i know that the comics are a totally different perspective.... more realisic to the ninja code.


----------



## tarabos (Mar 16, 2003)

i don't think we'll ever really see the turtles in their true element outside of the comics ever. people identify with them as the cute, cuddly reptiles that fight corny villans from time to time without once drawing an ouce of blood with their razor sharp weapons.

cartoon network's adult swim is the only place i could see this ever happening on television. i'd even say MTV would run something like that. they had SPAWN on at one time i believe and also the MAXX


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 16, 2003)

yeah it is sorry to say that i dont think we will ever see the turtles as they are truly meant to be either.  thats why the comics live on their own though.


----------



## Elfan (Mar 16, 2003)

For those of us who were grew up as little kids with the Turtles Cartoon show, is there somewhere we could get a taste of what the comic book turles are like short of going out and searching through comic shop archieves?


----------



## Zepp (Mar 16, 2003)

For once, I was actually up on a Saturday early enough to see the new TMNT.  Doesn't seem too different from the first cartoon series, but I wish they'd use the old theme song.

I used to love the old show.  I even collected the toys.  But it's not too likely that I'll ever get out of bed early enough to see this one again.


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 16, 2003)

im not sure where you can go but in short.. the turtles were ruthless.  there was bloodshed and ninja stealth.  they were true to the ninja code.  they were very secret and dark.  unlike the cartoon, they were not comical.  they took what the did very serious and splinter was one to be feared as well as the shredder.


----------



## tarabos (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *For those of us who were grew up as little kids with the Turtles Cartoon show, is there somewhere we could get a taste of what the comic book turles are like short of going out and searching through comic shop archieves? *



for a small taste visually....the first issue cover (note the bloody sword in the logo)


----------



## tarabos (Mar 16, 2003)

cover of the fifth issue...


----------



## tarabos (Mar 16, 2003)

the fourth cover....take note of the red bandanas/masks for all the turtles...the way it should be.


----------



## tarabos (Mar 16, 2003)

go here to read the entire first issue...pics and all!

http://www.ninjaturtles.com/comics/mirage/volume01/01/01cover4.jpg


----------



## Elfan (Mar 17, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## tarabos (Mar 17, 2003)

no prob...


----------



## tarabos (Mar 17, 2003)

whoops...sorry...i put the wrong link for the comic to read

http://www.ninjaturtles.com/comics/mirage/one/pg01.htm

that's the right one


----------



## Aikikitty (Mar 17, 2003)

I was one of the original Turtle cartoons biggest fans!  Leonardo was my favorite.   I didn't know that they had a comic book series--besides the cartoony silly ninja turtles comics I had.  I've watched every episode of the new turtle cartoons so far and it's okay.  I liked the old theme song 100 times better and I preferred the old, silly, child friendly (and yes, VERY corny!) cartoons to this new style that I hear better suits the original comics.  I'm getting tired how many cartoons nowadays have to be 'cool' and 'tough' instead of funny, innocent.  I don't like how Raphael has such an attitude problem (easily gets angry and doesn't seem to have much self control for a ninja) and he reminds me of Wolverine from the X-men (I like X-men--just never cared for Wolverine).  I preferred how the old Shredder was 'not too scary' while this new one definitely is.  This is just me though.  I'll probably keep watching these new episodes but I'm sure I'll remain a fan of the old, corny, cartoons.   

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 18, 2003)

For those who don't catch some of the not-so-hidden references from the first TMNT comic:

1) The 'Foot' ninja clan is a play on the 'Hand' ninja clan from Marvel comics, mainly featured in the X-Men and Wolverine books.

2) When Splinter describes how he mutated, the young man being hit on the eyes with the canister is supposed to be Matthew Murdock, a.k.a., Daredevil.

3) The writing of the first book to me is very reminiscent of Chris Claremont and Frank Miller, X-Men and Wolverine writers respectively.

Cthulhu
recovering fanboy


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *For those who don't catch some of the not-so-hidden references from the first TMNT comic:
> 
> 1) The 'Foot' ninja clan is a play on the 'Hand' ninja clan from Marvel comics, mainly featured in the X-Men and Wolverine books.
> ...




cool :asian:


----------



## tarabos (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *3) The writing of the first book to me is very reminiscent of Chris Claremont and Frank Miller, X-Men and Wolverine writers respectively.
> *



i very much agree with you on that one.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *the fourth cover....take note of the red bandanas/masks for all the turtles...the way it should be.
> 
> 
> ...




VERY cool............


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 20, 2003)

indeed.. it was never meant to become "comical" in my opinion.


----------



## Elfan (Mar 20, 2003)

Thanks for pointing that out to me tarabos, I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinzu _
> *indeed.. it was never meant to become "comical" in my opinion. *



What happened then? :disgust:


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 22, 2003)

the public got a hold of it and changed it all around so they would be "more likeable".  not always a good thing.  sometimes it is better not to change things.  but then again maybe the turtles would not have seen the fame they have if they were not altered.

anyway..the old was better by far


----------



## Elfan (Mar 22, 2003)

Saw the new cartton today and didn't like it much.  Too much "hey lets be cool and anime style."  They missed both the comical old cartton style and the edge comic book style, which didn't leave much in my opinion.


----------



## tarabos (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinzu _
> *the public got a hold of it and changed it all around so they would be "more likeable".  not always a good thing.  sometimes it is better not to change things.  but then again maybe the turtles would not have seen the fame they have if they were not altered.
> 
> anyway..the old was better by far *



i don't think "likeable" is the right word. it's "marketable." younger children could latch on to the fad of the turtles if they were made to seem less violent and have less bloodlust to parents. even then there were many complaints about them being too violent.

plus look at the cash they made off of all the different products with the turtles on them....

action figures...comics...lunchboxes....bed sheets....backpacks...video games...the list goes on.

much of the products are products that only children would want...it was a goldmine waiting to be tapped.


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 23, 2003)

yeah...but what a sellout.  then again if i created the turtles maybe i would do the same.  heck who couldn't use all that cash?...LOL


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinzu _
> *yeah...but what a sellout.  then again if i created the turtles maybe i would do the same.  heck who couldn't use all that cash?...LOL *



Its true....I wonder if I wuld give up all that money just to deliver a quality show to the public  Still, I wish they would release a cartoon with the ORIGINAL turtles.....because Cartoons are getting darker these days. Take Spawn for example


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 23, 2003)

that would be ideal!!


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinzu _
> *that would be ideal!! *



You actually seen the Cartoon Spawn so you know waht your talking about or you just agreeing with me


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 23, 2003)

i have seen some of it


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinzu _
> *i have seen some of it *



LOL, Im only kiddin with you, you should know me well enough by now this by now!  Nah I completly agree........would give me something to do late at night instead of this place


----------



## tarabos (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Thanks for pointing that out to me tarabos, I enjoyed reading it. *



no problem at all...i do wish they had more of them to read though... 

beggers can't be chosers though eh?


----------



## Infight (Mar 23, 2003)

Nothing more to say Ninja Turtles rules!


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 24, 2003)

Tarabos.....WICKED avatar lol! :rofl:


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 25, 2003)

LOL...that is cool


----------



## tarabos (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Tarabos.....WICKED avatar lol! :rofl: *










 you talking to tarabos man? don't even bother...he probably doesn't even know what avatar you're talking about. i mean come on man!! this guy has more avatars on this board than i've had yorkies in my doghouse. i mean come on!

but seriously though i kid...i kid....

tarabos makes really great avatars....FOR ME TO POOP ON!!


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ummm..........yeah Turtles. Turtles are cool :shrug:


----------



## tarabos (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Ummm..........yeah Turtles. Turtles are cool :shrug: *



lol....i assume triumph isn't as popular in england as he is in the states...?

and speaking of england MOB...weren't the turtles know as teenage mutant HERO turtles over there at least at one time?


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 25, 2003)

Yup.....thats what the cartoon was called.....Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles


----------

